# Tea Trea Shampoo



## Mitchell C (Apr 17, 2009)

I've read that tea trea oil/shampoo is very toxic to animals especially h edgehogs. I've been useing tea trea shampoo for myself, but then id wash my hands before picking up my hedgehog anyway. But now that i know tis toxic to them, should i swich shampoos?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I don't know but i would stop using it for now..Someone will be posting some info soon


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't have a hedgehog yet but I'm very interested in this. Right now, I use tea tree oil body wash. I had never heard of it being toxic to animals. I have two cats and a dog and they have been fine for the years my sister and I have been using it. But I'll for sure keep my eye on this to see if it would be bad for a little creature.


----------



## Mitchell C (Apr 17, 2009)

jabment said:


> I don't have a hedgehog yet but I'm very interested in this. Right now, I use tea tree oil body wash. I had never heard of it being toxic to animals. I have two cats and a dog and they have been fine for the years my sister and I have been using it. But I'll for sure keep my eye on this to see if it would be bad for a little creature.


Good to know, i just hope someone will know the answer to this. If i was recently touching my hair after useing the shampoo then handled my little hedgie would it be a bad thing?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

jabment said:


> I don't have a hedgehog yet but I'm very interested in this. Right now, I use tea tree oil body wash. I had never heard of it being toxic to animals. I have two cats and a dog and they have been fine for the years my sister and I have been using it. But I'll for sure keep my eye on this to see if it would be bad for a little creature.


It is toxic in hedgehogs but i dont know if thats the pure form or anything that contains tea tree oil in it


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Mitchell C said:


> I've read that tea trea oil/shampoo is very toxic to animals especially h edgehogs. I've been useing tea trea shampoo for myself, but then id wash my hands before picking up my hedgehog anyway. But now that i know tis toxic to them, should i swich shampoos?


I just found this in the health section wrote by nancy a super good breeder :mrgreen: 
Tea Tree oil - this includes, tea tree shampoo, tea trea oil, tea tree sprays and anything tea tree. This can be fatal in as little as one dose or application. It causes renal, liver and complete organ failure.
Hope this helps  
She has a list of stuff on there that is all toxic to hedgies


----------



## Mitchell C (Apr 17, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Mitchell C said:
> 
> 
> > I've read that tea trea oil/shampoo is very toxic to animals especially h edgehogs. I've been useing tea trea shampoo for myself, but then id wash my hands before picking up my hedgehog anyway. But now that i know tis toxic to them, should i swich shampoos?
> ...


I know, but im useing it on myslef, no tmy hedgehog.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It doesn't seem likely that if you're just touching your hair, then the hedgehog, that they'd get any chemicals or enough to cause problems. But I have no experience with this, so I'm not really sure, lol. But I'd definitely keep your hedgehog away from your hair, don't let him/her chew on your hair like some like to do.


----------



## vkanev1 (May 26, 2009)

tea tree oil is toxic to lice and other vermin - that's why it's used to treat and prevent lice infestation.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

vkanev1 said:


> tea tree oil is toxic to lice and other vermin - that's why it's used to treat and prevent lice infestation.


It's not used on hedgehogs. Or, it shouldn't be as it's dangerous.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

I get that you're not supposed to put it physically on a hedgehog. I wouldn't do that. I think I'm just asking if it's bad if I use it as a body wash or if Mitchell uses it as a shampoo. Will the odor or anything do anything bad to a hedgehog?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

So the question is:

We all understand Tea Tree contact is toxic- Is the residual toxic as well?

Thank you! 

EDIT to add:
I had a bottle of shampoo containing TTO that I gave away when we got Herisson. I do not buy products with it anymore. It was only one product & nobody misses it.
I was just trying to make the question clear.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Herisson said:


> So the question is:
> 
> We all understand Tea Tree contact is toxic- Is the residual toxic as well?
> 
> Thank you!


I think it depends on the scenario.

1. Wash hands using soap with tea tree oil. Dry hands. Hold hedgehog. Hedgehog licks. Is there enough TTO in the residue to harm the hedgehog? I don't know. Without computing the dilutions etc, I'm not sure we can know. I know that 1 drop of TTO on a 5lb cat can be toxic. Which means it might be toxic to hedgehogs with much, much smaller amounts (or not at all since it really hasn't be studied).

2. Wash body with TTO body wash. Dry off. Hold hedgehog on a blanket on your lap. Residue rubs off on the blanket which the hedgehog then sleeps on or anoints with. Is it dangerous?

My big question is why would you continue using something potentially harmful when there are other options available? There are shampoos, soaps and body washes without TTO that are known safe so why not just use them?


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not using other kinds of body wash because I don't have a hedgehog yet nor am I expecting to get one in the nearby future. I was just asking out of curiosity so I would know when the time came. I have no problem switching soap at all but it's just nice information to have.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

Yeh  GOSH i didnt know it was toxicto them! i havent got a hedgie yet so i will be sure to switch shampoo before i get one


----------

